
DNC “Accidentally” Schedules Debate on Busy Weekend - willow9886
http://www.weeklystandard.com/dnc-accidentally-schedules-debate-on-busy-weekend/article/2000292
======
willow9886
It seems that the DNC Chair, Debbie Wasserman Schultz, is doing everything in
her power to stifle the democratic process. In addition to imposing a
ridiculous ban on Bernie's campaign from accessing valuable DNC data, every
single candidate, except notably the "frontrunner," Hillary, has questioned
the absurdly low number of scheduled democratic debates:
[http://www.weeklystandard.com/dems-rally-today-against-
debbi...](http://www.weeklystandard.com/dems-rally-today-against-debbie-
wasserman-schultzs-dictatorial-debate-restrictions/article/1031565)

I encourage anyone who cares about seeing a fair electoral process sign this
petition to remove her from her post:
[http://petitions.moveon.org/sign/remove-debbie-
wasserman?sou...](http://petitions.moveon.org/sign/remove-debbie-
wasserman?source=s.tw&r_by=14737725)

